# Test



## Krieg (Nov 15, 2003)

Nothing to see here.

Move along.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Test complete regard all farther alarms...


----------



## Tallok (Nov 16, 2003)

You're just going to leave it like that? Do you seriously think that we'll just leave this thread with no explanation?


----------



## MerakSpielman (Nov 17, 2003)

So? Did we pass the test?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm sorry Merak, but we've all failed.  Miserably.


----------



## Macbeth (Nov 17, 2003)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> I'm sorry Merak, but we've all failed.  Miserably.



Sounds my like last blood test. I didn't even know they gave O as a grade, and, even worse, it was an O-.


----------



## Mark (Nov 17, 2003)

_...I hope everyone was wearing their protective eyewear..._




			
				Renier Wolfcastle said:
			
		

> The goggles do nothing!


----------



## the Jester (Nov 17, 2003)

You know better than that, don't you?

B+.


----------



## DaveMage (Nov 17, 2003)

I give this thread a 7.

The lyrics are okay, but you just can't dance to it.


----------



## darkdancer (Nov 18, 2003)

.... oh, you can dance, if you want to....


----------



## darkbard (Nov 18, 2003)

this thread's stock is rising.

so that's what the wife does when she's at work ... posts song lyrics to obscure meta threads!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE (Nov 18, 2003)

Well, since were testing, I'm going to use this thread to see if my sig is working.


----------



## Tallok (Nov 18, 2003)

Ack! Now _you're_ testing me too? Did I pass this time?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 18, 2003)

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Well, since were testing, I'm going to use this thread to see if my sig is working.



Technically your signature changes on every thread you've ever posted.


----------



## Mark (Nov 18, 2003)

darkbard said:
			
		

> this thread's stock is rising.




_Five feet high and rising_...?


----------



## DaveMage (Nov 18, 2003)

I see a bad moon rising...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 18, 2003)

I see a bad moon rising
I see troubles on the way
I see earthquakes and lightning
I see bad times today

Don’t go ’round tonight
Well, it’s bound to take your life
There’s a bad moon on the rise

I hear hurricanes a-blowin’
I know the end it’s coming soon
I fear rivers overflowing
I hear the voice of rage and ruin

Don’t go ’round tonight
Well, it’s bound to take your life
There’s a bad moon on the rise

Hope you got your things together
Hope you’re quite prepared to die
Looks like we’re in for nasty weather
One eye is taken for an eye

Don’t go ’round tonight
Well, it’s bound to take your life
There’s a bad moon on the rise

Don’t go ’round tonight
Well, it’s bound to take your life
There’s a bad moon on the rise


----------



## diaglo (Nov 18, 2003)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> I see a bad moon rising...





there's a bathroom on the right.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 18, 2003)

diaglo said:
			
		

> there's a bathroom on the right.



But that's my closet!


----------



## diaglo (Nov 18, 2003)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> But that's my closet!





and now it has water in it.


----------



## DaveMage (Nov 18, 2003)

Why are "test" threads always the most entertaining?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 18, 2003)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Why are "test" threads always the most entertaining?



Because we are role-players and those rolls bepend on _test_, success or failure, we live for them, we hear the dice tumbling, we wait for the result, we describle the outcome in vivid detail!


----------



## DaveStebbins (Nov 18, 2003)

Should I have studied for this?

...like I did for my urine test?

Man, after two liters of water, you can talk about your safety dance, but that's not the kind of dance I was doing...


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 18, 2003)

What's the point of a test thread?  Just look at another post you've already made -- it automatically adjusts your avatar, sig file, profile info, etc.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Nov 18, 2003)

Is this black box or white box testing?


----------



## diaglo (Nov 18, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> Is this black box or white box testing?




if i'm in this thread it is the Wooden grain version with 3 booklets.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 18, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> What's the point of a test thread?  Just look at another post you've already made -- it automatically adjusts your avatar, sig file, profile info, etc.



To create a thread.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 18, 2003)

I love how a thread about absolutely nothing in Meta can get 26 replies.

...make that 27...


----------



## herald (Nov 18, 2003)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I love how a thread about absolutely nothing in Meta can get 26 replies.
> 
> ...make that 27...



and counting


----------



## Darrin Drader (Nov 19, 2003)

"My stomach tastes like burning." - Ralph Wiggam.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 19, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> "My stomach tastes like burning." - Ralph Wiggam.




"My cat's breath smells like cat food." - Ralph the great


----------



## DaveMage (Nov 19, 2003)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> "My cat's breath smells like cat food." - Ralph the great




"Me fail english?  That's unpossible!"
             -Ralphie


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 19, 2003)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> "Me fail english?  That's unpossible!"
> -Ralphie




"I found a moon rock in my nose." - Ralphieboy


----------



## darkdancer (Nov 19, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> Is this black box or white box testing?




this is testing your ability to think out_side_ the box...


----------



## DaveMage (Nov 19, 2003)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> "I found a moon rock in my nose." - Ralphieboy




"Oooh, sleep--that's where I'm a Viking!" -R. Wiggam


----------

